# Will Big Brother Start Monitoring Us Dish folks too?



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

There is a relatively long, but somewhat dormant, thread for DirecTV customers about set top box monitoring that's already active. The company getting the data is TNS Media. In an article about a roundtable discussion a representative of TNS talks about his company's approach in response to 5 questions addressed to the panel. I've combined his responses below:


> _Bud Breheney (TNS Media):_
> 
> The main advantages of Return Path Data are the robust sample size, full channel lineup reporting, second by second data and the related benefits these features provide. In all of TNS work in the US, we are dealing with a census approach or a sample of at least 100,000 HH. We report on the entire channel lineup and provide our customers the ability to perform second by second analysis. Another key advantage our customers see with our product is the integration of commercial occurrence data from TNS Media Intelligence. This allows customers to mine the data whether it is the Charter LA sample or the soon to be released national panel with DirecTV called DIRECTView.
> 
> ...


To the best of my knowledge Dish Network has not signed any agreements feeding detailed viewing data back to big media, advertisers and the government. But I can't see how Dish could resist the revenue which would increase profits and/or help to keep subscription rates competitive.

In the DirecTV thread poll, 75% of those voting said they didn't care that the data was being collected. Of course, DirecTV had already signed an agreement so it didn't matter. If you could influence Dish Network, what do you think about the situation?


----------



## Shellback X 23 (Sep 19, 2004)

Being a full time RVer with no phone line I guess Dish can do as it wants, they still won't get my viewing data. I voted NO on principal.


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

I would be surprised if it isn't already happening, but if it's not, it almost certainly will be.

They want those phone lines plugged in for a reason, and that reason isn't limited to PPV...


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

Interesting results. The DirecTV thread poll has 75% of respondents ok with the boxes reporting their viewing habits. So far, 53% of Dish respondents object to the idea. Maybe we Dish folks are more paranoid?:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Too late to questioning - Dish running third version of reporting subsystem what include channel's list and all serial numbers: DVR,HDD, LNBFs, etc; each week stb health gz sending to Big Brother regardless your will.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

I'd be surprised if we weren't already being monitored by Dish. It seems the logical thing to do and doesn't really violate my privacy one way or another.  I may subscribe to it, but I don't own it. Why should it bother me if Dish collects data on how its service is being used? ... and I wonder how much of this had a hand in the recent Voom Boom?

Personally, it would have been nice if my delayed DVR viewing selections were reported to the network(s) that canceled some of my favorite shows.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

They don't interesting to dig in your problems while it will not affect their revenue.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Wonder what the Nielsen folks think of this - especially if they're not in the revenue stream.


----------



## TulsaOK (Feb 24, 2004)

P Smith said:


> They don't interesting to dig in your problems while it will not affect their revenue.


I do not understand what you just posted.


----------



## Presence (Mar 14, 2004)

P Smith said:


> They don't interesting to dig in your problems while it will not affect their revenue.


I have to ask: is English not your native language or something?


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Too late to questioning - Dish running third version of reporting subsystem what include channel's list and all serial numbers: DVR,HDD, LNBFs, etc; each week stb health gz sending to Big Brother regardless your will.


Yes, but our viewing habits are only interesting to the advertising community and maybe the networks (what exactly the government could do with that info, I can't figure out). I can't find any evidence of a contract with Dish from that direction or in Dish's reporting. I know they could do it.


----------



## JM Anthony (Nov 16, 2003)

I'm one of the "no" votes just because I'm sick and tired of all of the data on my personal consumption as well as PIN data that businesses collect. I was cancelling my land line the other day and they asked for my SSN and birth date just so they could update their records. I told them to take a hike and the CSR then tells me he can't complete my cancellation order without them. I told him to get creative.

John


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

http://custom.marketwatch.com/custom/tdameritrade-com/html-story.asp?guid={fa460ad9-c8b8-444a-8352-131fb3b97892}
WSJ BLOG: TiVo Is Watching You


> TiVo Inc.'s (TIVO) technology has probably changed the way you watch television, though as President and Chief Executive Tom Rogers pointed out Thursday at D, the device is also changing the way your TV watches you.


More.... Interesting story.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

JM Anthony said:


> I'm one of the "no" votes just because I'm sick and tired of all of the data on my personal consumption as well as PIN data that businesses collect. I was cancelling my land line the other day and they asked for my SSN and birth date just so they could update their records. I told them to take a hike and the CSR then tells me he can't complete my cancellation order without them. I told him to get creative.
> 
> John


I get calls from my insurance carrier Blue Cross, the representatives wanting to discuss my health and medications but want me to give them identifying info so they don't talk to the wrong person. The sad thing is I know the calls are legitimate, but I still tell them to buzz off. It's a weird world.:nono2:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Presence said:


> I have to ask: is English not your native language or something?


Bad education (D-) .


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Bad education (D-) .


Good for you, buddy. We'll decypher it somehow ... keep it coming. :icon_bb:


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

P Smith said:


> Too late to questioning - Dish running third version of reporting subsystem what include channel's list and all serial numbers: DVR,HDD, LNBFs, etc; each week stb health gz sending to Big Brother regardless your will.


There's a big difference between that info, and viewing data.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

tnsprin said:


> There's a big difference between that info, and viewing data.


I don't follow you - could you reveal the difference in details ?


----------



## tnsprin (Mar 16, 2003)

P Smith said:


> I don't follow you - could you reveal the difference in details ?


The Directv report claimed second by second channel viewing. You didn't mention channel viewing info.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Ah, sure, there is 
<channelUsageTV1>89|.....</channelUsageTV1>


----------



## snappingturtle (Dec 19, 2007)

I would be okay with the idea as long as:
1) The viewing data is only sent if the user opts-in
2) The viewing data is completely anonymous
3) They make it real easy to opt-out from the on-screen menus


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

1) nope
2) nope
3) nope


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Ah, sure, there is
> <channelUsageTV1>89|.....</channelUsageTV1>


Of course the data is there. My point was:


phrelin said:


> I can't find any evidence of a contract with Dish from that direction or in Dish's reporting. I know they could do it.


All other providers selling the data sooner or later are mentioned in the media advertising trade journals. Dish apparently has not contracted with anyone...yet.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Well, that's not procure expenses for develop the reporting system, accumulate and keep all data in DB. Definitely they get or soon will get a return of the investment.


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

P Smith said:


> Well, that's not procure expenses for develop the reporting system, accumulate and keep all data in DB. Definitely they get or soon will get a return of the investment.


Agree.


----------



## icyfire (May 31, 2008)

hope not.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

icyfire said:


> hope not.


Too late to pray.


----------

